# Dig Box in Cage



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

What should I use inside of the dig box? Can I get away with just putting fleece strips in their cuddle sack instead of a dig box? Thanks!


----------



## 1fgc (Aug 6, 2018)

I use large pompoms in a small card board box or take out food container. 

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You can use fleece strips in a dig box. Large pompoms. Different balls. A mixthre of all them. 
You only really need a dog box if your not using loose bedding that they can burrow through.


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank you all so much for the help. I’ll buy some extra fleece strips and maybe some Pom Pom balls for him. )


----------

